# Hi...New Mousery :D



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

hi, my names amy, im from the east midlands in Hinckley and iv just set up my own mousery. at the moment im not breeding show lines but hopefully will get onto it in the near future. I have a wide variety of mice and will have constant mice available i currently have 1 litter that are 5 days old and another litter due any day now.

i have bred/kept mice for over 4 years now and absolutely love them! i will not sell any mice that are not tame/friendly or 100% healthy!

i have set up a mousery page on Facebook which is called Burbage Mousery. feel free to add me as i will update daily what mice i have available and add new pics. I drive too so if you are too far away please get in touch as something can always be arranged

i hope to hear from you soon take Care.xx


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Thought i'd come say hi to you on here as well as Facebook


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

oooh hey  hehe... just about completin my setup now... bin convertin tubs all day.its drivin me mad! past midnight n im just about to build my new shelving unit! mad i know haha xx


----------

